# Cebu Hotel



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

For anyone familiar with Cebu, what's a good hotel there?
Budget of $40-$60 per night for two adults.
Thanks guys.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Several years ago I stayed a bit at BSM (Blue Sky Motel) out on Mactan Island. As I remember was 800 Pesos per day for single, don't know what the double rate was. There is also a Days Inn there closer to the Airport but I don't remember what their rates were, think they were in the $60+ range. I also remember some high end hotels in Mandeau City & downtown Cebu but I did not inquire them.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

galactic said:


> For anyone familiar with Cebu, what's a good hotel there?
> Budget of $40-$60 per night for two adults.
> Thanks guys.


Hi Galactic, while I have not been to Cebu as yet I have been and travelled around Palawan as well as a lot of Luzon. The rest will come with retirement. I travel a lot around this fine globe and I always look on agoda.com, booking.com, hotels combined etc and see what deals are out there, most times they are up to speed but I have had a few let downs especially throughout Asia with falsified info, **** hotels.
Let your fingers do the walking, take advice from people that live there or travel to Cebu and google, our friend. Read reviews on Tripadvisor, Lonely Planet etc.

Good hotels cost money but it depends on the individuals idea of good. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------

